# how long after they eat do they usually poop?



## narci

we have been feeding oreo at 7:30am and 5pm. he first poo of the day is at around 10pm and then at 3am.

is it normal for puppies to hold poo it in that long before they have to let it out?

wife and i want to have him poo before bed as he sleeps in his crate in our room.


----------



## TilliesMom

not sure, I would think that most dogs are different, as are humans, ya know?
Tillie is very random and at 15 months old doesn't really have set times that she poos or even set hrs between eating and pooing... hopefully others chime in and can help you out more than me!


----------



## narci

thanks tammy, we have the peepee pretty much down pat. he's able to hold it for over 4 hours in his crate. i took him to his peepad because i was scared he held it in so long and he never whined.

these havs are a funny bunch. it's like watching a 3 ring circus with 1 animal.


----------



## krandall

Kodi eats between 6-7am and 6pm. He poops first thing in the morning (before breakfast) but his later one can vary widely. He will sometimes want to go out in the late afternoon, other time he won't go until later in the evening. He was less predictable in terms of timing as a small puppy.


----------



## Suzi

Someone told me seven hr but I haven't kept track


----------



## narci

thanks all. i'm glad i'm not alone thinking our little guys/gals can take a long time after meals to poop.

we are still using the peepad for poop too.

do you all think puppies will poop better outside then on peepads?

oreo just got his second shots and the vet told us he's good to go outside in a week.


----------



## Anthea

If you want no early in the morning bathroom breaks you could try feeding dinner earlier in the day if you can. That's what I did with my puppy and it helped.
Jellybean holds it for some time too though I'm not positive it's truly holding it.(see bottom of this post)

He'll grow out of the middle-of-the-night trips!(hopefully)
Jellybean outgrew the early AM by 7 months old. That is unless I forgot to feed him earlier than 5PM. If he gets food after 5PM I'm going to be up in the night with him. Now he only gets me up at 5-6AM needing out. By then though he's ready to be up for the day.(me not so much!).
It took that long for him to be able to hold his pee though. Entire nights are a long time for little puppy bladders!

My theory has been it takes some time for his food to get... through his system and out the other end.

I would guess Oreo is going a normal amount.


EDIT:
I can't help you on peepads. I've never used them as my cousin trained her dog on them and is having the worst time ever getting the dog to transition to outdoors. Seeing my cousin's dog scared me off pads for ever.

Whether the dog likes going on the pad vs. outside would depend on the pup. Jellybean never having been on pads prefers outside. My cousin's dog won't go outside even if you leave her out there for hours.


----------



## Ricolove

It is interesting, all the differences between the Havs, up until Rico was about a year or so old I had to feed him a small amount an hour or so before bed or he would wake up crying in the middle of the night, not to pee, but hungry, even from the first night he could wait at least 6 hours to pee, it eventually got to something like 10 or 12 hours at night


----------



## narci

last feeding for oreo is before 5pm.

the breeder had oreo trained both on peepads and outdoors. normally he goes outdoors at the breeders but she also taught him to go on the pad. he's been pretty good on the pad, slightly bad aim sometimes but close enough haha.


----------



## Atomickittyn

Yoyo usually poops on his first walk in the morning (before 8), around 3pm, then before bedtime.


----------



## Thumper

I think varies, Gucci goes sometime between 4pm and 7pm, unless for some reason she doesn't, say, for not eating very much, and then the next day..well could be anytime, but the majority of the time early evening.

Kara


----------



## krandall

narci said:


> thanks all. i'm glad i'm not alone thinking our little guys/gals can take a long time after meals to poop.
> 
> we are still using the peepad for poop too.
> 
> do you all think puppies will poop better outside then on peepads?
> 
> oreo just got his second shots and the vet told us he's good to go outside in a week.


Kodi preferentially pooped outside from day one. But we didn't force it, that's just what he chose.

As far as shots are concerned, you certainly want to keep them away from anywhere that there might have been unvaccinated dogs, so no walks on the street, dog parks, etc. But if you have your own yard, he should be fine on the grass there.


----------



## krandall

Anthea said:


> I can't help you on peepads. I've never used them as my cousin trained her dog on them and is having the worst time ever getting the dog to transition to outdoors. Seeing my cousin's dog scared me off pads for ever.
> 
> Whether the dog likes going on the pad vs. outside would depend on the pup. Jellybean never having been on pads prefers outside. My cousin's dog won't go outside even if you leave her out there for hours.


I worry about pee pads because so many people I know have trouble with the dogs differentiating between pee pads and area rugs.

As far as whether you use an indoor potty solution, I think it depends on where you live. I see you are in TN, where the weather is relatively mild all year. I live in MA, where we sometimes have enough snow that it's impossible to get Kodi out of the house until the guys have finished digging us out. Other times, it's just plain too cold. So an indoor potty is a Godsend. Oreo lives in Canada, I believe, where the winter weather is even colder and snowier.

Most dogs eventually gravitate toward going outdoors if they have the option. I don't know how old your cousin's dog is, but maybe the dog just isn't old enough yet?

Quiet honestly, even if Kodi ALWAYS wanted to use his litter box it would be fine with me. He's small, and it's easy enough to scoop up the wet litter as needed. The poop gets picked up in a kleenex and goes right in the toilet.


----------



## Anthea

I don't think pads are evil or anything. I just knew from the start I wanted Jellybean to go outside only so there wasn't a lot of reason to start on pads. Since my cousin's dog has had a hard time moving outside I was even more worried about using them as the main goal was to get him going outside.

Also I don't think people are wrong for using them 
I know that for some people that is the best option and sorry if I came across as pads are evil don't use them!

My cousin's dog is... about 14 months old. So over a year.


----------



## krandall

Anthea said:


> I don't think pads are evil or anything. I just knew from the start I wanted Jellybean to go outside only so there wasn't a lot of reason to start on pads. Since my cousin's dog has had a hard time moving outside I was even more worried about using them as the main goal was to get him going outside.
> 
> Also I don't think people are wrong for using them
> I know that for some people that is the best option and sorry if I came across as pads are evil don't use them!
> 
> My cousin's dog is... about 14 months old. So over a year.


Oh, I didn't think you were saying they were "bad". I just wanted to point out that it is somewhat dependent on where you live and other circumstances whether you choose an indoor potty solution. (and pee pads are certainly not the only one!) As far as your cousin's dog is concerned, at 14 months, it is still very young, especially if it's a small dog, which I suspect from the fact that they are using pee pads at all. (a 14 month Lab puppy using pee pads is a flood on the floor!ound


----------



## narci

Success this morning.

I swear to god Oreo is such a GREAT dog. 

Into the crate he went at 10:00pm.

Not a single noise from him (2nd night no noise) but I decided to take him to his peepad anyways at 3:00am. He went in 10 seconds. Back intot he create and he stayed in it the rest of the night until 7:00am. I woke up and took him to his expen and fed him his meal and water. After about 2 minuted he starts circling his peed pad. Then he makes a very long poop. It was probably a foot long hahaha. Praised him and he ate the rest of his food.

Canada isn't all snow and cold. It barely snows much in Vancouver on the west coast. It barely reaches 0 degrees C (32 Degrees F) but in Toronto east coast, it can get to -40 degrees celsius (-40 degrees F) with wind chill in thw winter.

I'd like to train Oreo use both pee pad and go outside. I have had toy dogs bfore and they just refused to go outside when it rains...and it rains ALOT in Vancouver. 

What do you guys/gals do when it rains and your hav doesn't wanna go potty?


----------



## TilliesMom

I live where the weather gets VERY, very rainy, months at a time! we actually have a covered front patio area and if the rain is really, really bad, sometimes Tillie just barely goes out and pees on the welcome mat! ound:


----------



## DonnaC

Baxter goes both before breakfast and after. Usually, about 20 minutes after. Then, he's done for the day.


----------



## DonnaC

I'd like Libby to use pee pads, because she REFUSES to go outside if it has rained. This has worked a couple of times, with no outside/inside confusion. Mostly, though, she is as stubborn as you hear dachshunds are, and if I'm not watching, she'll find a rug. 

Baxter shreds pee pads, so there is no point. I put them in the expen, and just came home to confetti! As it turns out, we did not need them in the ex pen. Baxter waits until I get home.


----------



## Ricolove

we were lucky, Rico loved the rain and snow, I don't know what I will do if Paz doesn't want to go out in the rain


----------



## krandall

narci said:


> I'd like to train Oreo use both pee pad and go outside. I have had toy dogs bfore and they just refused to go outside when it rains...and it rains ALOT in Vancouver.
> 
> What do you guys/gals do when it rains and your hav doesn't wanna go potty?


Have him use the litter box.:biggrin1:

There is lots of sighing that goes on first, because he'd RATHER go outside, but if it's raining really hard, it takes half an hour with the hair dryer when he gets back in. I'm not doing THAT all day long!:biggrin1:


----------



## misstray

I have a Ugodog system which works great. I live in an apartment so it's easier for me plus I was anticipating the cold winters up here and *I* don't really want to go stand outside in -30s getting frostbite while Brody farts around about going. (outside he dithers about going, but inside he just runs over and does his business). I still have to take him outside at work, but at least at home I don't have to get fully dressed and bundled up and get him in his harness and leash constantly. For me, the indoor system is easier. Now if I had a yard, I'd just toss him out there and stand inside where it was warm and watch him. :biggrin1: Plus, as Karen mentioned the whole cleaning him up after when it's pouring, etc.

Oh, and just when I think I have his poop schedule figured out he changes. I think it revolves around when I eat, cuz I swear, every time I go to eat something (meal, snack, whatever) he decides that's the perfect time to poop!


----------



## Becky Chittenden

RE the comment about TN having mild weather, I live in E. TN, grew up in W. TN and had spent summers in middle TN from 9 through college. We have 4 seasons. Middle TN seems to get more snow (except for the mountains). W. TN is hotter and more humid but also gets snow. E. TN is colder than the other two regions. We aren't in the mountains, but the foothills. The fall, winter and spring rains are usually really gullywashers. We usually get some snow, some years alot. We have many winters that we go long stretches with below 0 degrees high for days at a time. This past summer was extremely hot. Because of the varience of weather I both train my dogs outside and on pee pads. I used litter until I had a mother and babies eating, decided that couldn't be good for them. Since we don't have any puppies (except for a Sheltie and they are definitely a different breed), I may get out the litter boxes again. I tried the fake grass pan, it worked well, but in bad weather was a pain to clean regularly. Since the Sheltie has come to our house, in all but the bedroom I use the washable pads because he shreds the paper ones. I've not had a problem with them thinking the pads are the same as rugs. Obviously, outside, when weather permits, is our first choice.


----------



## narci

What do you all mean when you say 'litter box'?

Is that different then putting out a pee pee pad?


----------

